# do fish tow u?



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

hi guys do fish over 40 cm tow u around?


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

My best tow has come from a big ole dirty catfish - couldn't believe it, put up a great fight and it was well over 40cm.

Ask Billybob and Spooled1 about the logistics of managing a good tow though - I think those blokes just about get up on the plane :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Even a flathead can tow you. This time last year in Forster I was drifting and hooked a flathead that was a bit shy of 50 cm. After a run it stuck to the bottom (in about .5m) and I just lifted the rod gently (4lb leader) and brought the yak to the fish. Many other times the yak has been turned by a small fish.

Big fish must give a serious tow


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah mate they tow you, even the small fish tow you around, that part of the fun 

Just last week at Smithtown, I caught a bass and he towed me right into the shoreline.

Dan


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbtV/l4AAClfgAASUIWAAiJgUAo/7/+gMADVbQ1MSeUeoaNRggBhAamagp+igaBp6TI009RoJVPKnknpPU9GTU9QMBA0QO4yBd12GuvlErGslvQjQqh92e9XqczZlm2ZaUB1i5ftFVbnD0/ZekwzyMxoeYoSIhJDHwq7kn5Jhqwd0wuNA+ciIPoNdoiTFeYvCw3T0j8YNitkWlLYXfhKrz5Q4OKpIXSR8ZzZSOhcresbaFbF1FViIDSdcraLxGwI1QdPG9gClhSc7XhVx74VuQZgCKALKcb/ykNxWvdB8KzmInccp/F3JFOFCQu1X+Xg


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

scotty beefs said:


> My best tow has come from a big ole dirty catfish - couldn't believe it, put up a great fight and it was well over 40cm.


Same here, about 80cm long and the tow was a couple hundred metres.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

would it tow a 4.65m canoe??


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Well think about it, if you had a person in the canoe and had a rope and you pulled it towards you, how much effort would be involved? And once you get it going, it required far less effort. So if the fish can get you going, it's going to keep you going with less effort.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

> hi guys do fish over 40 cm tow u around?


Why do you ask?


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Even the barge like Tempo Fisherman gets a tow around, and with all the stuff I carry, plus my own voluminous girth thats mighty good fun. Hey hang on a minute,.....Im not fat. Just that when I buy regular sized trousers, I have to "take up the legs" half a metre or so!

This getting pulled around, is like having an extra 200 metres of line on your spool!........Advantage Yak!!

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Dan, 
Didn't get towed far but even a 15cm bream i foul hooked spun the bow of the yak around towards him 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Stingrays are fantastic!!


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes they do.

You can vary the load on the fish, though, by alternately pointing the rod tip towards the bow of the yak (you then go for what we call a 'sleigh ride') or straight out the side at right angles to the yak (which puts a lot of pressure on the fish as it tows you sideways).

The ability to go with the fish takes a lot of pressure off your gear and enables you to use lighter tackle.

I've seen newbies get towed 3 or 4 kilometres by a 15kg+ tuna.

Reality is, once you've had a little sleigh ride you have to start putting the hurt on and with something like a tuna that means; pump and wind, pump and wind, pump and wind, pump and wind......

Depending on the size of the fish and how it's hooked you could be in for a 30 minute+ workout.. and I do mean workout.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hmm interesting tactic Billybob I would have thought may be just letting the fish tow you around until it tires out would be a better method with the odd pump and wind for extra pressure for BIG fish? I guess it depends on how far you want the fish to tow you.

This maybe a stupid question but can you manipulate your big fish to take a run in a different direction by allowing it to take line when its swimming in the direction you'd like it to?

Milt,


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

If you don't put serious hurt on tuna they eventually settle into a deep circle pattern underneath the yak which then requires some serious pumping and winding to overcome.

Yes, you can influence the direction they swim in (to a certain extent) by varying the load.


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

this little catfish pulled my hobie sport (with 100kg of man mountain in it) all over the place yesterday - but it was very shallow!


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Dan this tuna was a handful.

Hooked up at Scarborough reefs.

Before it started to circle the yak this Longtail tuna had towed me about 2.5 to 3kms toward Moreton Island.

All had to be softly softly as this was on a 5kg rod and line and a small baitcaster.

Tez.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

definetley espaecially a _*1.2m stingray or 99cm flattie!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Fish can definitely tow you, and under 40cm too 

When fishing rivers on flat water, I can steer my kayak with the resistance of a stumjumper retrieve.


----------

